# New amp from ORB audio JP... Jade to go.... !



## pockits

Hello Guys.. its been a while.. about two month ago I got this new headphone amp from ORB audio japan. 
   
  Ive been a fan of ORB from time to time.. and i got exited when i knew they were offering this product..
   
  They have two models that only change in the finishing, inside I have no idea of what we have yet cuz i don't have time to open this little fellow.
   
  I will soon and i will post my impressions.. But for now..I can tell you this amp is fantastic... The sound, presence.. deep bass and can handle every headphone i have.  Transparency is way over the competition. Is not cheap.. you can have it for 400 to 500 usd but it worth every penny.
  There is a drawback is not small so  if you are planing to put it in your pocket, I would recommend other options. but in terms of sound this amp is among the 5 best portable amplifiers I have ever encounter.


----------



## pockits

Guys.. I forgot..
  This little amp is powered by 2 AA batteries. and it has a switch that changes the bass curve parametrically. Batteries last for 12 to 20 ours at full or almost full power with a T70 .


----------



## pockits

Guys... Here we go again.!
   
  This are the pictures from inside this babe..
   
  You can tell from the design it has 2 jrc 5532dd and 2 jrc 4080dd. These OP amps are among the best sounding ones, but i would rather think they choose this among others because they try them all. 
  Overall the sound is very detail like I said before, but the most important quality is transparency, sound stage and bass response. It is a very clear sound, and it does everything in the proper way... It is big.. but it doesn't matter for this quality.
  The build quality is according to ORB.. its made in Japan so you know it will work every time anytime.


----------



## pockits

Today I got 2 hours of free time, no phone time and no Internet time... well almost non Internet time 
   
  Rig:
  Jade to go RED - Sony Walkman NWZ-S754 - Nordost Heimdall plug to plug ( switchcraft) - Denon D 7000 - Beyer T70 & T70P - Beyer DT1350 - Denon A100 - Etymotic er4 - Westone 3 UMx
   
  I choose this headphones and configuration because I think this will be a regular in any collection, since there are headphones of all qualities ( thinking you are hooking up a 500 use amp). The walkman I use is only for Chinese and Japanese market and it has no volume limitation.
   
  Results...
   
  I only can say HOW HAPPY I AM.!! although this is a big amp, the sound is big as well. With de D7000 you can tell for sure this is no regular amp, and it move this cans like no other small 2AA batteries amp I have ever encounter. Lenny Kravitz - ain't over till is over play perfect, a very plain no color mids and a perfect bass, chorus and electric guitars should sound like this. Beyer t70 are almost the perfect couple for this amp, Stevie Wonder - Superstition blows the headphones... so I did drop my jaw.. 
  You must think I really like it... and indeed that's the true, but dint fool yourself.. I have more amps and this is one more... the only difference with all the others is that... this one is extraordinary and there is no need for upgrades as far i am concern... 
   
  do yourself a favor and try one.


----------



## pockits

No one really likes ORB or is my review too boring.. heheh
   
   
  ﻿


----------



## WiR3D

No its just orb is more or less unknown, comparison to other portables will be a good start, and a more detailed/ clearly laid out review, you only really did an impression


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

just seeking some information about these amp then comes here.. Well, I am sorry to hear this is not a smaller size as other portable amp but a out look is so call creatively


----------



## iEar

thanks for getting your thoughts on the ORB amp up here!


----------



## aqtaket

pockits,
  how does it perfom with IEMs? Is it really needed for Etymotics? What are the improvements?
  Can you please, make some more pictures? Is the top cover made of plastic? What the bass changing feature - do you use it?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## cheznous

Took delivery of my Orb Jade to go Red this morning so early days.
   
  Initial thoughts with my Astell & Kern AK100 and my Sennheiser HD800 with Cardas cable are very promising.
  I am staying away from the bass boost programme as I like purity.
   
  Instructions all in Japanese but looks pretty simple. 
  Have to say it looks gorgeous in red and feels very well made. Even the battery compartment eases quality.
   
  More to follow just enjoying a bit of Rufus Wainwright at the moment.


----------



## aqtaket

Wow, congrats!!!
  Any pics? Especially with AK100 stacked???
  Do you have a stock version of AK100, not the RWAK? Do you have to put the max volume? How's the battery life of AK100 at max volume and Hi-Res files playing?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## cheznous

Stock AK100. Yes I use max volume. Feel the AK100 needs an external amp with the HD800. Even with high res files battery life seems pretty good I guess I get 8 plus hours. 
Never actually ran to empty yet. 
I play mainly FLAC standard files and some HD tracks. It sounds great with both.


----------



## cheznous




----------



## aqtaket

cheznous,
  thanks a bunch! Really nice portable rig, indeed!
  I have a stock AK100, too. And Shure SE535SE (reds). I really would like to know if this sweet amp would add any benefits to IEMs, have you tried any?


----------



## cheznous

Hi

I use Westone 4r and Sennheiser IE800 with the AK100 and feel neither need a headphone amp. 

The Sennheiser HD800 and Grado PS 1000 definitely do benefit from the external amp.


----------



## aqtaket

Quote: 





cheznous said:


> Hi
> 
> I use Westone 4r and Sennheiser IE800 with the AK100 and feel neither need a headphone amp.
> 
> The Sennheiser HD800 and Grado PS 1000 definitely do benefit from the external amp.


 

 Thanks a lot!
  that really helped, now I'd better buy a desktop amp and cans for home listening


----------



## aqtaket

double post, deleted


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Zaiden

Sorry to necro this post, could anyone comment on this vs the Chord Mojo?


----------

